# Type III pfd - what makes it WW specific



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

I know that pfd's that are specific to rafting/kayaking say in them that they are "qualified" for whitewater use, but what actually makes them qualified for this?

In other words, what technical aspects of them differentiate them from a fishing or other vest vs. a whitewater pfd.

It's easy to see the differences between say a waterski vest and a whitewater pfd but there are many pfd's out there that aren't qualified for whitewater but look damn near close enough.


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

ironmanbldr said:


> I know that pfd's that are specific to rafting/kayaking say in them that they are "qualified" for whitewater use, but what actually makes them qualified for this?
> 
> In other words, what technical aspects of them differentiate them from a fishing or other vest vs. a whitewater pfd.
> 
> It's easy to see the differences between say a waterski vest and a whitewater pfd but there are many pfd's out there that aren't qualified for whitewater but look damn near close enough.


USCG sets standards for what makes a type I,II,...V flotation aid.

A type III ski vest must pass the same design standards as type III whitwater vest.

Note that only difference between many type V rescue vest and a type III vest is the rescue belt.

My NRS type V vest says it is NOT for whitewater use ! Lol


Paddle on


Shredder scott


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't know for sure, but was always under the impression that things like retention system, floatation amount and floatation "orientation" were considered when approving for whitewater use.

DanCan


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*PFD's*

Here you go: 

USCG PFD Categories - Types I-V
USCG and State Law Enforcement agencies require and/or recommend different Types of PFD's for different applications. Make sure you are aware of the requirements for your state before you select your PFD.

Most adults need an extra 7 to 12 pounds of buoyancy to keep their head above water. Below is a list of minimum buoyancy for each type of PFD.

Type I 22 lbs.
Type II 15.5 lbs.
Type III 15.5 lbs.
Ring Buoy 16.5 lbs.
Boat Cushion 18 lbs.
Hybrid inflatable 22/7.5 lbs.
Special use device 15.5 to 22 lbs.


Type I - Offshore Lifejacket

This PFD is designed for extended survival in rough, open water. It usually will turn an unconscious person face up and has over 22 pounds of buoyancy. This is the best PFD to keep you afloat in remote regions where rescue may be slow in coming.

Type II - Near Shore Buoyant Vest

This "classic" PFD comes in several sizes for adults and children and is for calm inland water where there is chance of fast rescue. It is less bulky and less expensive than a Type I, and many will turn an unconscious person face-up in the water.

Type III - Flotation Aid

These life jackets are generally considered the most comfortable, with styles for different boating activities and sports. They are for use in calm water where there is good chance of fast rescue since they will generally not turn an unconscious person face-up. Flotation aids come in many sizes and styles.

Type IV - Throwable Device

These are designed to be thrown to a person in the water. Throwable devices include boat cushions, ring buoys, and horseshoe buoys. They are not designed to be worn and must be supplemented by wearable PFD. It is important to keep these devices immediately available for emergencies, and they should not be used for small children, non-swimmers, or unconscious people.

Type V - Special Use Device

Special use PFDs include work vests, deck suits, and hybrids for restricted use. Hybrid vests contain some internal buoyancy and are inflatable to provide additional flotation.

Inflatable Life Jackets

Inflatable life jackets rely on inflatable chambers that provide buoyancy when inflated. Uninflated, inflatable life jackets are less bulky than inherently buoyant life jackets. Inflatables come in a variety of U.S. Coast Guard-defined performance types. The specific type of life jacket is determined by characteristics such as its amount of buoyancy, its in-water performance and its type of inflation mechanism. To understand the details of a life jacket, read the life jacket label and owners manual, and consult your dealer or retailer if necessary. 

All inflatables contain a backup oral inflation tube (which also serves as the deflation tube).

Best way to think about a Type III PFD is that you can roll over and swim on your belly with a Type III, all the others are more restictive. Type III makes self rescue the easiest.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Why does my Astral type III have a 50mph speed rating test?


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Don - check out the OP. I completely understand the USCG classification but type III are sub-categorized into additional categories. You can have a non-whitewater type III. Anyone showing up to most of the put-ins with a waterski or general boating type III vest will be told they need to get a rafting/kayak specific PFD. 

The question still stands what actually qualifies (beside it being stated on the pfd) a pfd for being used in our application?


----------

